# Bandit 250 xp Service Manual



## rsawyer (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all I have a 1998 Brush Bandit 250 xp I bought some years ago from
a rental company. it has been very good to me the only thing I have 
ever had go (besides knives) was the water pump. I am a very well
versed mechanic and repair all my own equipment. however I am at a point 
with my chipper that i need a service manual or parts catalog I have 
been searching for several months to no avail. I need the 2 spacer rings
that go on the feed motor's and have not been able to find the parts or a 
part number, if anyone has suggestions on where i can obtain a manual it 
would be much appreciated.

Ray


----------



## vharrison2 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Ray, welcome to the site! You might try one of these dealers, they are in NC.

http://www.banditchippers.com/index.php?option=com_dealers&itemId=19


----------



## daveyclimber (Oct 18, 2006)

You can get one from banditindustries.com. If you have employees that use the chipper and they get hurt you are going to be in serious trouble. Get the manual it is cheap insurance


----------



## rsawyer (Oct 18, 2006)

see thats the problem i have an operators manual but i need a service manual
and the dealer's i have talked too all say the same thing " we can work on it for you" I don't want to pay then to do work I can do myself. I need the service manual with a list of parts.
thanks for the site suggestions though.


----------



## Bigstumps (Oct 20, 2006)

Give us a description of the spacer rings.


----------



## jonnygorgo (Jan 20, 2007)

*What did you do?*

I just stumbled on this thread and happen to have the same problem now- RSawyer- what did you do?


----------

